# Kent-Moore J-22376



## littlericky (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks to geteeohguy for mentioning this tool in and old thread https://www.gtoforum.com/f50/1965-gto-oil-pan-gasket-72369/. 

Seems this tool was designed for in car oil pan changes. While it was said that it wasn't the best tool for the job it looked like just the tool to help me "not need to remove my oil pan"

I was working with replacing motor mounts and installing headers in a 65 and was starting to dent the oil pan a little and figured there had to be a better way to jack up the engine while taking the headers in and out. This tool is it. Bolt it to the timing cover, jack up the engine and then support the raised engine.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice! Love the old KM tools.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have the same tool. My old boss showed it to me (used to be a line tech at Pontiac 50 years ago) and said if I guessed what it was I could have it. When I told him, he handed it over. I still remove the engine and put it on an engine stand to replace the rear main seal, though. Just way easier and cleaner. For header install, yeah, it would certainly work. One thing I learned when installing headers was to get the car on a lift or high jackstands so I could tilt the headers enough to slide them in without 'bottoming out' on the ground!


----------



## littlericky (Sep 27, 2018)

You've got the whole kit. That is too cool. Have you had the need to use any of the other bits?

I've got the car up pretty high so that did help. Drivers side slid in without jacking up the engine which helped every time I needed to use a big hammer and test the fit. Wish the roundport manifolds fit the 65 frame


----------

